# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  Longrange Proficiency test

## Norway

I set up this test here in Norway so the clubs can get some money into the club coffers and build proper infrastructure. It is also a way to keep the fee low on a LR shoot, but still bring in money for infrastructure as those who want can shoot the test. In Norway we charge NZ$30 per try.

The test is easy enough to be accessible for most shooters without investing in any special equipment and very little training.
The test at highest valour is hard enough for experienced shooters to grind their teeth,

1 target 500 meters or farther.
1 minute time limit. Start with scope set to zero and rifle butt on ground.
1 shot. Score according to hit.

So far three videos to illustrate the test:









Approved dimensions are:
Target max ø 35 cm
Large circle max ø 30 cm
Mid circle max ø 15 cm
Small circle max ø 7,5 cm.
If target breaks the circle but is not completely inside, it is a miss.


You cannot test-shoot target same day as the test.
You can test shoot a different target placed at least 25 meters shorter or farther away. (First shot of the day is not practical on a range)

You can make a second attempt but then have to shoot at a new target AT LEAST 25 meters farther than any of the targets you have shot that day.
OR
You can make a second attempt same target but with a new rifle.
OR
You can wait 3 hrs and make a second attempt same target with the same rifle.

----------


## Rushy

Very interesting Norway.

----------


## Nibblet

> Very interesting Norway.


Hows the search for a new place going?  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## bully

and no dialing? use current zero and hold over?

----------


## Norway

No you dial in your scope. You're not allowed to pre-set it to shooting range. You can hold over if you prefer, it is your shot, your decision.

Target range shall be known to the shooter

----------


## Rushy

> and no dialing? use current zero and hold over?


No, he was dialling.

----------


## Rushy

> Hows the search for a new place going?


May be on to something. Will know more tomorrow.

----------


## bully

I see, dailing is part or your time limit of 60 seconds.

----------


## BRADS

Hope two give this a whirl this arvo :Have A Nice Day:  looked really easy until I put the circles on the steel......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Hows the search for a new place going?


Going to scope out a new place tomorrow.  Should get the new bolt head soon. Will you be able to assemble?

----------


## kiwi39

More @Norway goodness. 

Now, can someone please advise where they sell 525m Tape measures ?

----------


## Rushy

> Now, can someone please advise where they sell 525m Tape measures ?


I am guessing they don't. Just a guess though.  Range finder perhaps.

----------


## Norway

I pity the fool who actually try to measure 525 meters in increments of 3, 5, or 10 meters which is the most common tape measures. If you're going to be inaccurate anyway, you might as well just walk 600 paces.

----------


## gimp

> I pity the fool


Mr T(hlrno)

----------


## kiwi39

> I pity the fool who actually try to measure 525 meters in increments of 3, 5, or 10 meters which is the most common tape measures. If you're going to be inaccurate anyway, you might as well just walk 600 paces.


Loved it. Classic dry humour, we kiwis love it...Norwaygians too it would seem 

 :Thumbsup:   :Cool: 


Tim

----------


## Barefoot

I can lend you my 35m tape if you want kiwi39  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 300winmag

Must be a surveyor on the forum, couple of dozen would get it sorted.

----------


## BRADS

Me and  @Neckshot gave this challenge a lash today.
This is what we did we a 260 and a 260ai
Hope you all like my circles they are 12cm
And 25



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

Nice, who was what?

What range?

----------


## Rushy

Good shooting guys.

----------


## BRADS

> Nice, who was what?
> 
> What range?


Oh yeah Neckshot is top me bottom 
In Norways language it's 512.064 meters :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

> Oh yeah Neckshot is top me bottom 
> In Norways language it's 512.064 meters
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha keep up mate, almost the whole world gone metric, just those bloody 'merkins holding onto silly imperial nonsense.

Your shot wouldn't be far off this 7.5cm?

----------


## Rushy

> Haha keep up mate, almost the whole world gone metric


What you talking 'bout Willis?  Inches, feet, yards, chains, furlongs, miles. Grew up learning that stuff.

----------


## Nibblet

> What you talking 'bout Willis?  Inches, feet, yards, chains, furlongs, miles. Grew up learning that stuff.


Yeah but you grew up in the 1800's

----------


## Rushy

> Yeah but you grew up in the 1800's


Cheeky bloody whipper snapper.

----------


## Barefoot

> Yeah but you grew up in the 1800's


Or playing cricket

----------


## kiwi39

> I can lend you my 35m tape if you want kiwi39


Nice, an extra 10m .. thats awesome. 

Thanks anyway, but I've still got @ebf 's RF in my posessh ..  :Grin:   :Thumbsup: 

used it for the first time ever out hunting the other day ... interesting experience .. spent the day thinking to myself "how far is that" and the RF'ing it to find out ...

----------


## Rushy

> Or playing cricket


I am not sure that Nibblet would even get the connection Barefoot.

----------


## Barefoot

But you did  :Thumbsup:  .

 I must getting old  :Sad:

----------


## Neckshot

> Me and  @Neckshot gave this challenge a lash today.
> This is what we did we a 260 and a 260ai
> Hope you all like my circles they are 12cm
> And 25
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had a blast shooting @BRADS today his set up is absolutely ideal for the mid and longrange shooter novice and experienced alike!.
I will be back with bells on and more projectiles :Cool:  :Grin: .I was reluctant to shoot past my usual distance for one reason..........addiction!!!
ah well to late now :Oh Noes: .Cheers again Brads both myself and my boys had fun.heres a pic of my shooting technique which you will see is highly polished :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Nibblet

Geebiz, I would not mess with that little dude.

Looks like he could put Mark Wahlbergs shooting to shame

----------


## Neckshot

> Geebiz, I would not mess with that little dude.
> 
> Looks like he could put Mark Wahlbergs shooting to shame


He looks like hes eating the stock ha ha makes a dad proud alright and his mum loves this pic aswell.

----------


## Nibblet

Might have to crash one of your guys session sometime and get your young fullah to teach me how to smash those long gongs

----------


## Neckshot

> Might have to crash one of your guys session sometime and get your young fullah to teach me how to smash those long gongs


I'm sure BRAD'S would love that I don't have excuses left anymore so will be there :Grin: 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BRADS

> Might have to crash one of your guys session sometime and get your young fullah to teach me how to smash those long gongs


Sounds good :Have A Nice Day: 
Neckshots young fulla can be your shooting instructor, cause I couldn't hit much today  :Sad: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Might have to crash one of your guys session sometime and get your young fullah to teach me how to smash those long gongs


We should plan a trip Nibblet.

----------


## Nibblet

> Sounds good
> Neckshots young fulla can be your shooting instructor, cause I couldn't hit much today 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a plan. Will tee something up. Just need to get some more projectiles for the 338.

----------


## Gibo

> Might have to crash one of your guys session sometime and get your young fullah to teach me how to smash those long gongs


Scoop me and my Waikatos up on the way, beers for after shooting for all the worry warts  :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> Sounds like a plan. Will tee something up. Just need to get some more projectiles for the 338.


Sorry you need a 260.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Neckshot

> Sounds good
> Neckshots young fulla can be your shooting instructor, cause I couldn't hit much today 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Piff!  Oh right didn't look to shabby to me 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Nibblet

> Sorry you need a 260.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha how about I send some pigs down range with the 308? 

Sounds good Gibo, Wednesday nights my last night.

----------


## Neckshot

> Scoop me and my Waikatos up on the way, beers for after shooting for all the worry warts


We don't drink that stuff around here:rolleyes:.practice your wind,  we had Fuckall today looking forward to next session with some wind 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Nibblet

> We don't drink that stuff around here:rolleyes:.practice your wind,  we had Fuckall today looking forward to next session with some wind 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


Think shitty waikatos gives most people wind

----------


## BRADS

> Haha how about I send some pigs down range with the 308? 
> 
> Sounds good Gibo, Wednesday nights my last night.


Flying pigs :Have A Nice Day: 
We've ruined Norway's good thread.
Hope no one actually thought they'd learn anything reading all this :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Neckshot

Yes back to feedback and results 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## puku

> Flying pigs
> We've ruined Norway's good thread.
> Hope no one actually thought they'd learn anything reading all this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was entertaining enough for me after a day at the pond

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

Anything is entertaining compared to sitting at a pond all day  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## johnino

Hopefully get my new metal gongs this wee. Will definitely give this crack.

----------


## Neckshot

> Hopefully get my new metal gongs this wee. Will definitely give this crack.


What type are you getting out of intrest

Jase

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## johnino

Got my engineering mate to make some up. Took a while to get him to find what sort of hardness steel I was going on about. They're square but I can still draw circles on 'em. I'll put a photo of them when I've got them.

----------


## Neckshot

yea cool post them up in the shooting thread ,mind  a thread on gong's and what type people use and how they find them

----------


## johnino

> yea cool post them up in the shooting thread ,mind  a thread on gong's and what type people use and how they find them


Gaahh! Can't believe I never saw that thread. It would have been a sight quicker ordering them off you. Never mind. Yep I'll put a pic up on your thread.

----------


## Gillie

Hi  @Norway, is it a standing start for the competitor? Do they have their bipod/foreend support set before the time limit starts? If so that is a serious test of how familier they are with their gear. More so if they turn up to the line to shoot without looking at what the wind is doing beforehand. 

In a couple of longer disatance field target shoots i have been invovled in we have the competitor start standing with thier rifle and gear, target is an unkown size at an unknown distance, and they haven't tried the shoot position before. We would probably not set a time limit less than 1 minute 30 seconds for this type of shoot, 2 minutes would be typical.

----------


## Norway

Hi @Gillie I think I have seen the videos from the LR events you host. Looks brilliant and very enjoyable for the shooters. I've had so many requests from abroad now on the LR proficiency test that I've ordered english versions. I can send you a bunch if you adher to the rules and SELL them using the money to improve infrastructure for LR shooters.

I personally prefer to start standing, but I didn't want to impede shooters by making rules not acceptable at their range. Not all range officers are happy with too much movement. The rules are:
*The LR proficiency test is 1 target, 1 minute, 1 shot*



*Known distance not shorter than 500 meters*. To do the test at longer range gives nothing but personal satisfaction.
maximum time allowed is 1 minute or 60 seconds. Inside 1 minute you need to get behind the rifle, adjust your sights and fire your shot. You score according to the hit. 
At "start" the rifle shall have the buttstock on the ground with scope set to normal zero (usually 100 or 200 meters) and lowest magnification. The target is cencored via optics or inspection, the bullet needs to strike inside the ring (the normal target practice of breaking the ring is not good enough). 

If you want to use rests, shooting tables, ballistics apps - please do, you can start rigging your equipment or opening your app at "START!". The rifle is however allowed to rest on a bipod at start - not everyone is too good with muzzles etc...



The LR proficiency test is primarily arranged by clubs and SOLD FOR MONEY at a steep minimum price, funds earmarked to improve infrastructure for LR shooters. If you do not have the opportunity to shoot under a club banner, do the test yourself. You can qualify/ cencor yourself for the patches/ stickers but the medal must be cencored by a club.

You are not allowed any test shots against the LR Proficiency target.
You can shoot test shots at other targets, these targets must be AT LEAST 25 meters shorter or farther then the LR proficiency target.
(Ie: The LR proficiency target is at 500 meters. Your test shot target cannot be closer than 475m or 525m.)

You can shoot the test several times same day (and pay the fee for each attempt, no bonuses given) IF:
The new test is shot against a new LR Proficiency target placed AT LEAST 25 meters farther out than any target you have shot that day. (Example: The LR Proficiency target was at 500m, you can shoot a new test at 525 meters. You shot a test target at 550 meters before shooting the LR Proficiency test, your next LR proficiency test must then be at least 575 meters).
*OR*
Wait 3 hrs/ 180 minutes and shoot the test at the same LR Proficiency target
*OR*
Shoot the same LR proficiency target with a different rifle


If no laser rangefinder is available, the following is approved:
600 normal steps out to target, 1000 steps for midgets or children.
600 meters measured with car trip counter.
600 meters measured on a map.
525 meters measured with a tape measure
525 meters measured with a GPS.



*This test was designed to be available to ANYONE wanting to try their hand at longrange shooting.*
It was made to put money in club coffers and improve infrastructure for LR shooters. The rules are not extremely detailed, you understand the spirit of it and act accordingly. This is about contributing and taking pride in personal skill. Cheaters will be cheaters and we have no correction mechanisms for that in the LR Proficiency test. 

Only the LR proficiency bagdes/ stickers are available for self censorship, if you want the proper medal (highest score only), you must shoot the test via a club. The medal will be free of charge, it is a recognition of skill.

----------


## steven

So at 500m with known ammo the elevation setting is relatively easy, the bugger will be the wind.   How long are you allowed to stand watching before the clock starts?

Also depends on ammo, so a 6.5mm is less wind impacted than a 308w.

Also, bipod or a sling?  (enclosed is sling)

----------


## Norway

> The rules are not extremely detailed, you understand the spirit of it and act accordingly. This is about contributing and taking pride in personal skill. Cheaters will be cheaters and we have no correction mechanisms for that in the LR Proficiency test.


You can camp at the spot for a week for all I care...

If you are happy and content with taking the shot that way, do it like that. It is not for me to say HOW you should enjoy longrange shooting I only draw the minimum requirements to qualify this test which is an external recognition of your skill.

----------


## Norway

> If you want to use rests, shooting tables, ballistics apps - please do, you can start rigging your equipment or opening your app at "START!". The rifle is however allowed to rest on a bipod at start - not everyone is too good with muzzles etc...


I believe bipod and sling could pass under "rest". In the example films I clearly use bipod and rear bag. If you like to challenge yourself with a sling, please do. You can start getting into the sling or shooting suit at "start!".

----------


## Norway

Another example of the test executed.

----------


## steven

> I believe bipod and sling could pass under "rest". In the example films I clearly use bipod and rear bag. If you like to challenge yourself with a sling, please do. You can start getting into the sling or shooting suit at "start!".


Bugger, there's 30 secs+ gone then, I kew you damn FTR'ers would cheat somehow.

 :Psmiley:

----------


## Tui4Me

So are we going to pay our $30 into a kitty, get together at someone's place and witness each other do this or what!?

Norway can make the call what we do with the money when the time is right?

----------


## Norway

Nah, it is not for me to decide the price or what you will use the money for.

However, if you will adher to the rules and do something for your own good I can support with the medals/ stickers.
There are always volunteers doing a fair share of hauling for LR shooters, but they tend to be the same people. If one cannot contribute with manpower, providing money so services can be bought will work just as well.

It can be for anything from range lease, club ammo for youngster recruitment or feeding the shooters at a get-together. Not for me to decide, but I won't support an effort to fill one's own pocket - the club coffer or similar is ok.

----------


## Gillie

It is an awesome idea Norway - it would be great for a forum get together event.

----------


## ChrisF

So its basically a quick coldbore shot at 500m plus , and although it looks like a lot of time , as Norway & Gillie have said its a good indicator of how well you can use your gear quickly , a lot of people will fail this , until they get use to their rifle / scope etc .
A lot of shooters NEED a lot more time than 1 minute to sort their S&%t out .

Norway , whats the bipod you are seen using , it looks a bit like a Sako TRG but with different mounting ? 

Cheers  Chris

----------


## johnino

> its a good indicator of how well you can use your gear quickly , a lot of people will fail this , until they get use to their rifle / scope etc .
> A lot of shooters NEED a lot more time than 1 minute to sort their S&%t out .
> 
> Norway , whats the bipod you are seen using , it looks a bit like a Sako TRG but with different mounting ? 
> 
> Cheers  Chris


I guess that's the point of the exercise, simulating a real life hunting situation.
The bipod's an Atlas. I got one after researching atlas vs harris. Glad I did.

----------


## Gillie

Not the bipod Chris is talking about. Looks a very nice bipod - PRS was the brand? I suspect it would be cheaper than the TRD bipod as well. Pity i don't have a spigot mount on my sako.

----------


## johnino

> Not the bipod Chris is talking about. Looks a very nice bipod - PRS was the brand? I suspect it would be cheaper than the TRD bipod as well. Pity i don't have a spigot mount on my sako.


My bad. Must have been remembering the wrong video.

----------


## ChrisF

Yes , you see Norway using 3 different rifles and bipods , 
On the Blaser , it looks like a different knock off , of the Sako TRG bipods ( thats the one I am asking about ) .
On the rifle in a chassis , its a Atlas 
On the Steyr , its a allot unit made for/by them .

For those not familar with the Sako TRG-22/42 bipods , they are steel , and mount into the alloy chassis on the TRG rifles , the main point on them , is they are low C of G design , ie the rifle normally sits on top of the bipod in most designs , ie the Harris & the Parker Hale / AI type , where as on the Sako , it mounts lower , or below the pivot point .

This makes a very stable platform to fire from , and very hard for the rifle to say tip over , the down side is they need , much longer legs than the normal design , and are heavier etc .

Also any one looking at the Sako TRG bipods , needs to know that over the years they have changed the design , and for me the new ones are NOT as good .
The design change , is the angle of the legs has changed , from basically wide , to a more narrower foot placement , this change is not GOOD for the bipod , But was done so they could use a rail mount for forward mounted Night Vision devices , so the new change has made the bipod poorer in terms of stability .

pics below show a AI/Parker Hale type & a Sako TRG-22/42 bipod ( older version , ie wide legs ) .

----------


## ChrisF

In short , in most normal bipod designs , the rifle sits on TOP of the bipod , in the Sako one the rifle sits lower down inside the bipod .

----------


## Norway

> It is an awesome idea Norway - it would be great for a forum get together event.


I'll let you know when I have the english versions. You'll get a buch for free and you can corporate them into your own event or whatever just as long as you use them to bring in EXTRA money and have a plan for their use. The medal thing was agonizingly slow, mostly due to silly companies dealing them. I designed a 3D pvc patch (without my logo) you can put on your jacket/ backpack or whatever. For now, only the highest valour (they are expensive to give away) but if this catches on we can surely make all valours.

As many have understood , this exercise is a  "_test of how familier they are with their gear_" and _"a good indicator of how well you can use your gear quickly , a lot of people will fail this , until they get use to their rifle / scope etc_". The effort has been finding the right balance between accessible/ ease of administration/ difficult but not excluding/ safe also for beginners. 

I consider the rules MINIMUM REQUIREMENTS but there will be no recognition of added difficulty such as starting behind a firing line etc - that will be personal satisfaction only.
1 target, 1 minute, 1 shot. Distance is known, it is your first shot at that target, rifle butt on the ground, scope set to normal zero and you have 60 seconds from "start!" to shot a target of approved size. 
Make any allowance you would like to do to suit your own style of shooting as long as it inside the rules, but if this turns into an elitist blowhard prick-thing you are hardly complying with the essensce of the LR Proficiency Test.

Do the test yourself, shoot it with a friend, shoot it under a club banner - doesn't matter. Make any allowance you would like to do to suit your own style of shooting.

----------


## BRADS

Who else has tried it?
Go give it a go, I think one minute is heaps, if you need longer than that two sort your shit out you must really struggle two full the freezer :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Don't really have a range i can set up steel at 500( i did but they got pulled out incase muppets shot the pines) so usually just shoot at rocks on public land.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gillie

> I'll let you know when I have the english versions. You'll get a buch for free and you can corporate them into your own event or whatever just as long as you use them to bring in EXTRA money and have a plan for their use.


I would suggest there are others on the forum that would benefit more from them than i would  @Norway. My own centrefire target set up is just about complete. I realised long ago that if i expected competitors to pay for the target setup i would have to increase the entry fees to a point it would exclude the people i wanted to come along and enjoy it. We accept that because we really enjoy running shoots, setting challenges for others and seeing them succeed at them (our definition of succeed is the competitor learning something and/or gaining confidence). 




> Go give it a go, I think one minute is heaps, if you need longer than that two sort your shit out you must really struggle two full the freezer


 :Grin:  With this type of talk it is a pity you can't make it to Rotorua, BRADS.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Norway

Another slo-go at the test

----------


## Norway

Another go.

----------


## johnino

Nice shooting Norway. You've set the bar high now. How long do you keep the sticker on the gun before you have to repeat the shot or remove it?

----------


## Norway

> You've set the bar high now.


Not really, it is perfectly reasonable with ordinary equipment but the highest valour IS the highest valour. It leaves absolutely no room for errors.

I haven't really given that much tought. The stickers are horribly expensive to produce, and it is impossible to show your current form as you never are better than your next shot. The interest exploded here in Norway, and when I get a more accurate number on how many can be expected to qualify for ELITE, at least that patch will have the year of the test recessed into it. It currently has no year.

----------


## johnino

That patch looks great. I love the whole mentality behind this. My steel target is hopefully to be erected this weekend. I'll be back!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Norway

I was at the top for almost a full week and managed that achievement by not shooting the test again  :Wink:  
Future patches will be marked with the year you qualify. It is after all a physical recognition of your achievement.

----------


## johnino

No critic so harsh as yourself @Norway. Still a kill shot.

----------


## Norway

By all means, very happy with the shooting lately. It can be described as "steady" and my physical handicap seems to have upped my technical skill.

----------


## Gillie

> Norway , whats the bipod you are seen using , it looks a bit like a Sako TRG but with different mounting ? 
> Cheers  Chris


 @Norway,  @ChrisF is this the bipod you are using?
RPS bipod, RPS tofot | www.RiflePrecisionSystem.com

Here i was hoping it would be real similar to the TRG bipod... i was not hoping it would be about the same price as a TRG bipod!!!  :Oh Noes: 

Google translate says:




> NEW SUPPLY STOCK ARRIVED TODAY! (06/13/2014)
> 
> SENT OUT DURING MONDAY TUESDAY (16-17.06.2014)
> 
> This bipod is designed for the discerning shooter that puts bipod high on the list of the things that must be the best of the best.
> 
> Bipod is a TRG style bipod with the support of Versapod pin
> 
> It is made with a view to get the lowest possible center of gravity down.
> ...

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Hi Thomas nice to see you here too.
Mac

----------


## tui_man2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tgec...ature=youtu.be

----------


## veitnamcam

Can us locals just rock up and use your range Abe ? :Grin:  :Cool: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Blaser

Nice shooting Abe.

----------


## tui_man2

> Can us locals just rock up and use your range Abe ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Sheep are about to be everywhere up there it's almost that time of the year.




> Nice shooting Abe.


Cheers mate, I'll email you tonight also about a 308 barrel to.

Here's where it landed, need to do it again to get the fluke out of it

----------


## Norway

That's a brilliant shot by any standard! Roughly 8 cm or 4 fingers width away from dead center at that range is stunning performance.

----------

